# Simple Dining Table



## 4jo3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Just a simple dining table.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 28, 2020)

Now you need chairs, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 4jo3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Chairs are on the list. Unfortunately not next on the list thou. I need to get some jigs made up to make the chairs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 28, 2020)

That's pretty wood, what is it?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh very nice. What kind of wood?
How did you attach the boards together? 
Inquiring minds want to know....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 4jo3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Peruvian walnut. Festool Domino.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 4jo3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sanded to 180. Finished with Rubio monocoat pure on the first coat. Second coat with Rubio maintenance oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## GS-76 (Apr 28, 2020)

I love that Rubio C2 oil and very easy to use. No streaks or bubbles, good stuff and nice job in the table.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2020)

Good size table -- is it pretty heavy? It looks absolutely terrific! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 29, 2020)

A simple yet fantastic table. Very nice work.


----------



## TXMoon (Apr 29, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## 4jo3 (May 18, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Good size table -- is it pretty heavy? It looks absolutely terrific! Chuck




It is pretty heavy. One of the more figured boards was significantly more heavy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2020)

Very nice, like the hairpin legs!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## V. Kelly Bellis (Jun 7, 2020)

That looks fantastic Justin - a very nice job indeed!
Peruvian walnut! Where did you go to find that? And did you have to take out a second mortgage?


----------



## 4jo3 (Jun 7, 2020)

I picked it up along my travels. I have just over of 1000 bd ft now. All 8/4 stock. Mostly 8”+ wide. I will be making my work bench out of it too. I will be building a split top roubo from it when I find time. I just don’t know what to do for the deadman, tail vise and leg vise. I do have a lot of exotics that I may just veneer the front. Or just keep it simple with all the same.


----------

